# Egg donation and clinics



## wannabemomagain (May 13, 2011)

Hi,
I'm new to the forum but we have be trying to have children for 9 years now. We've been to Cyprus for egg donation in April but sadly did not go as hoped. We had 3 natural pregnancies from the age of 42 to 46 but none went past 16 weeks. Not surprising at my age but we tried anyway. Now when we contact agencies it seems like everything is rushed. They'll take us but nothing seems really planned. We thought everything was coordinated better but Cyprus seemed like no one really knew what they were doing. We're now going to Czech because it's easier to get to than Cyprus. But when I talk to a coordinator they ask me what the plan is. I said I would like for them to talk to my doctor in our country so we can organise this so it will turn out to be a better experience than is Cyprus. Am I the only one who has had this experience? I really feel like a fish out of water. I tackle my business without any problems but this has me feeling with no control at all. Would really appreciate any real information or pointers. Feel like the clinics are so used to this that it's hard for them to understand not everyone else is up to date.


----------



## Caudalie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi wonnabemomagain
I cantotally understand how u feel at this stage, it's all so new. And I think the level of communication u get from a clinic can vary greatly, when it matters so much to u that u need clarity and a clear steer. On the DE journey a certain amount of it is down to you to plan and coordinate which can feel like a real challenge esp when you're going thru something that seems so alien anyway. But ff can be such a great support and you've come to the right place.
I am doing DE with a new clinic in Barcelona having moved from a larger established clinic, largely due to the support & level of communication I felt I needed. It does seem that these important factors are sometimes missing, the focus being more on the technical process. The clinic we are now with are fantastic at being with you throughout the process. Having said that it is still down to us to do what needs doing back home eg find suitable place for ultrasound, blood tests etc. I think there are services offered - but i'm sorry I don't know where -here in uk to provide a link to clinics abroad. I.ll c if I can track this down for u.
I'm not v clear on what you're being asked ie what the plan is, in my case the plan has been worked out by talking to my clinic, discussing options and continuing this dialogue as the process unfolds.


----------



## Caudalie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry posted reply b4 I finished!
Maybe others have experienced their clinic talking to their dr back home, but for us this hasn't been the case, we've provided all the info ourselves.
I'm so sorry you feel like a fish out of water, I've learnt that this whole process just isn't like a project at work. There are some things u can control & others you simply can't. But ff is a mine of info, comfort & support to help u thru it.
I hope my ramblings make some sense & help a little. Do ask when u have more q's
And good luck! C


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi wannabemom

Not all clinics are as unorganised as you describe.
Its like all services, they vary hugely, some are very very good, and some not so good.

Institute de Marques in Barcelona, Spain, is very very good and very very organised...but also very very expensive!!!

The clinic I go to in Russia ( AVA Peter in St petersburg) is very very good,a nd organised and will speak and co-ordinate with clinic here in the UK.

Shady Grove in the USA is very organsied and good,but also expensive!!

You have to do research and ask questions, and get a feel for the clinic, read up on the country and clinic threads and find out what ladies are saying about your chosen clinic.
I have to say I sent to Cyprus and I was horrified at how unorgansied and sloppy their service was compared to Russia, so I went back to Russia!!!
There are clinics here in the UK who will co-ordinate things for you, but again they vary widely in  what how and when they will do things, some want you to jump through hoops!!! I have found Dr Luciano Nardo at the Same Day Doctor clinics in London or Manchester will look after you here in the UK when you go for treatment overseas, also the Bridge clinic in London are two that I know off the top off my head.
Read and research!! There are many very very good clinic out there- you have to find the one that is right for you!

good luck

Lily x


----------

